# Need Manual for Supergo S-9c



## jmpilo (Jun 13, 2006)

Help, battery died on my Supergo S-9c. This computer is old school but is perfect for my needs. Battery recently died, looking for manual to reset wheel size, etc, Anyone out there able to point me to a users manual? Thanks - Joe


----------



## JimWise (Jul 16, 2012)

I found this post when I searched Google with the same exact issue. I was unable to find any manual on-line, so fiddled around with my Supergo S-9c for a while and was able to figure it out through trial and error. Here is what I got:

Change Time:
1. Press and hold the right button until the time shows, then release.
2. While time is showing, press and hold the left button.
3. Press the right button to toggle between 24 and 12 hour time format.
4. Press the left button to enter the Hour Set mode.
5. Press the right button to change the hour.
6. Press the left button to enter the Minute Set mode.
7. Press the right button to change the minute.
8. Press the left button to accept the time.

Toggle km/h and m/h
1. Press the right button to access the ODO (Odometer) mode.
2. While in ODO mode, press and hold the left and right buttons at the same time until the screen blanks with only the "km/h" or "m/h" flashing.
3. Press the right button to toggle between "km/h" and "m/h" modes.
4. Press the left button to accept the change.

Change Wheel Size and Odometer Reading:
1. Press the right button to access the ODO (Odometer) mode.
2. While in ODO mode, press and hold the left button.
3. A four digit number will appear, with the right-most digit flashing. This is the wheel circumference in millimeters (regardless of km/h or m/h setting.) Press the right button to change the digit, press the left button to move to the next digit to the left. Repeat for all four digits.
(Varying "Wheel Circumference Charts" can be found listing wheel circumference in mm for common tube sizes.)
4. After setting all four digits for the wheel size, pressing the left button once more will display a five digit number with the right-most digit flashing. This is the current odometer reading. You can set the odometer to any number you desire (normally the previous reading from before you changed the battery, or reset it to 00000 to start a new year-to-date reading.)

Reset DST/AVS/MXS/ATM
(Ride Distance/Average Speed/Max Speed/Automatic Timer (Ride Time))
1. Press the right button to access one of the ride specific modes (DST/AVS/MXS/ATM).
2. While in one of the ride specific modes, press and hold the left button to reset all ride specific numbers to 0.

I think that covers all the bases, but let me know if I missed anything.

Jim



jmpilo said:


> Help, battery died on my Supergo S-9c. This computer is old school but is perfect for my needs. Battery recently died, looking for manual to reset wheel size, etc, Anyone out there able to point me to a users manual? Thanks - Joe


----------



## jmpilo (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

Jim,

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond. The information was exactly what I was looking for. - Joe


----------

